# WIP: BF 109 F 3D model



## WizArd (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am currently working on a complete 3D model of the Bf 109 F-4. After a couple of months searching for reference - especially for the cockpit - I started to model the fuselage today.
For those who are interested, here are a few pics. Nothing special yet, I guess.















Greetings

WizArd


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2011)

Not bad at all...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2011)

I have used Inventor, and I envy thems that can do what you are doing.
I would love to have a 3D pdf version of a P-51D as I use a 3D router program Espire and would very much like to cut a large scale foam Mustang.

Well done.


----------



## WizArd (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank's for the kind words! 
@N4521U: It's really kind of tidious work to get the right shape when doing this "only" with reference images. Hopefully I'll get to finish the base fuselage before the weekend. Christmas is reserved for family


----------

